
Human Progress is a Lie - smarri
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qbwqem/john-gray-interview-atheism
======
undershirt
Paul Graham himself seems to be coming along to this idea recently[1][2]:

[1]:[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1134755140802633730](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1134755140802633730)

[2]:[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1119912012983803905](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1119912012983803905)

I really want to see a discussion of this here, to gauge if HN has doubts on
this “myth of progress.”

~~~
vectorEQ
it depends on how you define progress. someone can see progress where others
see things moving in the wrong direction or even backwards. it's an opinion
what progress is.

~~~
smarri
Interesting, a paradox of progress. In one observers view it's moving forward,
in another, backward.

